# Colubrids > Hognose >  New Hognose snakes...

## daniel1983

I got 1.2 Eastern Hognose snakes in from a wholesaler out of Florida this week. I had trouble finding someone selling CBB Eastern Hognoses so I resorted to getting a WC group in order to establish my own CBB group. When I first started getting back into reptiles during college, I 'flipped a coin' to decide between getting a ball python and a hognose since they were captives I was interested in. I picked up a ball python that week, and it has taken me over 4 years to get a hognose. I am very excited about these neat snakes. This is also the first colubrid that I have kept since I was a kid so it should be interesting. Just thought I would share, so here are some pictures:

----------


## waltah!

very cool. How are their temperments?

----------


## FloridaHogs

Nice looking hoggies!  Hope they are feeding on mice for you.

----------


## Rapture

I probably could have walked outside and found some of those for ya!  :Razz:  Nice Easterns, I'm guessing they're on toads?

----------


## BMorrison

I LOVE THAT DARK BLACK HOGGIE! Very nice!  :Good Job:

----------


## daniel1983

Thanks. 

Their temperments are fine and this week will be my first attempt at feeding, so I won't really know until then. I have a bunch of toads on standby, but I will try scented rat pinks on the first attempt to see how it goes.

----------


## FloridaHogs

I recommend you get them switched over as quickly as possibly.  Hoggies are my main thing, and the nightmares I could tell you about the parasites I have had to deal with from WC prey...UGH!!  I have had the best success with converting adults to mice using the bait and switch method.  Mouse on one hand, toad in other.  Kinda sandwich them together with the toad on top.  Hold them up in front of the animal (you will know when they get interested)  When they go to bite the toad, just move it out of the way, so they get a mouth full of the pink.  Stay still until they start swallowing, then slowly move away.  Don't do to much until they finish the meal, then put the lid back on the cage.  WC Easterns are quick to spit the mouse back out and then you have to start all over again.  It is time consuming to get them switched, but once they get use to the feeding method, they are easy!




One more thing, since they are WC, I would highly recomend a treatment of panacur.  Parasites are rampent in WC hoggies, and seem to relly multiply once they are in captivity.  Least stressful way to do this is to inject it in the food item before they eat it.  Catch is, if they do not eat, food item and meds are wasted.

And if you notice something like this

do not assume it is from a retained eye cap or something like that.  This particular animal has a tapeworm type parasite that is unaffected by panacur.  By the time you see this, it is a major infestation.  It came from scenting with green tree frogs over the winter when toads where absent.  Yeah, nightmare stories!

----------


## .:LRG:.VinTaGe1947

I have the same problem that you had. It is my second year of college and I am adding to my herp collection (a snake). I just dont know what kind to get a ball or a hognose.haha very hard pick :Sad: 

Congrats on the nice hogs

----------


## FloridaHogs

Well, both tend to go off feed, but hogs poo a WHOLE lot more than BP's and it smells way worse.  That being said.....go with the hoggie!! :Smile:

----------


## joepythons

Congrats on the new additions  :Good Job:

----------


## Hardwikk

Nice Hoggers. I happen to like the solid ebony one (kind of looks like a Black Rat Snake). BTW, I never knew Easterns came in ebony... IMO, you should've have gotten a Western since they don't have any problems (with food or diseases) as long as you buy a CB one and they do have more attractive colors & patterns than Easterns in most people's opinion. 

P.S. This message is for anyone who is reading this: why use the nickname "hoggie" when you can use the other nickname "Hogger"? You have to admit, "Hogger" does sound a lot better and cooler than "hoggie".

----------


## DSGB

lol at the hoggie vs. hogger.

nice additions. gotta love hognoses, my little guy is becoming quite a BIG hisser.

----------


## Hardwikk

> I have the same problem that you had. It is my second year of college and I am adding to my herp collection (a snake). I just dont know what kind to get a ball or a hognose.haha very hard pick
> 
> Congrats on the nice hogs


If you want a Hognose snake, get a CB Western (which isn't that hard to find at an expo) and if you want it big, get a female because the size difference between male and a female is *BIG* (males average 18" while females average 24" but reach 30" occasionally).

----------


## FloridaHogs

I have had hoggies for over 30 years, and this forum is the first place I have ever heard them refered to as hoggers.  They have always been called hoggies for slang to seperate them from being confused with hog island boas, which are refered to as hogs.

And no, I do not like the "hogger" slang better and all, might as well call them porker. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PS the balck eastern is simply a melanistic animal.

----------


## .:LRG:.VinTaGe1947

> If you want a Hognose snake, get a CB Western (which isn't that hard to find at an expo) and if you want it big, get a female because the size difference between male and a female is *BIG* (males average 18" while females average 24" but reach 30" occasionally).


I am going to get my snake at a local super show at the end of the month. I think I am going to have to wait and see what the show has and pick what kind of snake I want from that.

----------


## Hardwikk

> I have had hoggies for over 30 years, and this forum is the first place I have ever heard them refered to as hoggers.  They have always been called hoggies for slang to seperate them from being confused with hog island boas, which are refered to as hogs.
> 
> And no, I do not like the "hogger" slang better and all, might as well call them porker.
> 
> PS the balck eastern is simply a melanistic animal.


It's been said a lot actually, you just don't live in the Midwest so you've never heard it before. Hognose snakes have been in captivity way before HIBs, so Hoggers should have the right to be called "hogs" since they were around in captivity first (HIBs should have slang terms to avoid confusion with Hoggers, not the other way around). Also note that "Hogger" doesn't sound lame, while "porker" is lame.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> It's been said a lot actually, you just don't live in the Midwest so you've never heard it before. Hognose snakes have been in captivity way before HIBs, so Hoggers should have the right to be called "hogs" since they were around in captivity first (HIBs should have slang terms to avoid confusion with Hoggers, not the other way around). Also note that "Hogger" doesn't sound lame, while "porker" is lame.


I think the point he is trying to make is that while you may like the term "hogger", the common slang for them from the old school and most other forums is hoggie.

It's just the way it is, I don't see you changing that anytime soon.

Besides, it doesn't really matter what anyone calls them.

----------


## nd179906

Yeah I like hoggies better than hoggers it just sounds better.

----------


## FloridaHogs

Man, I wish there were thanks buttons on this forum! :Smile:

----------


## DSGB

> Man, I wish there were thanks buttons on this forum!


reps....

----------


## littleindiangirl

Lol, the 'thanks' on this forum are the little white scales under the person name, avatar and location. In between the dot and caution icons.  :Good Job:

----------

